# Dust free bedding



## Elaine Kirkum (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi

I have browsed your website with interest, especially the bedding comments 
Lillico Gold Chips Bedding will be far superior to any sawdusts purchased from pet stores

It is an Aspen product dried to 550 degrees C so will not contain any mites (or any other microscopic livestock that may harm your mice) It is also dust free which is exactly what you require for mice/rats/gerbils/birds.

If you are having trouble sourcing it visit http://www.goldchipsbedding.com for more information or a free sample

Enjoy!

Elaine


----------

